# Emersed to submerged growth?



## Roninboxers (Feb 12, 2005)

Greetings!

I'm hoping that maybe someone can help me with this  I'd like to know if there are any tricks to making a plant switch to submerged growth from the emersed form. I've recently gotten a whole load of plants from a dealer all grown emersed and I'm not sure how I'm going to do with them. In particular I have Hygrophila Difformis and I'm starting to think it may be quite stubborn. How long can it take for this change to occur? 

I'm not really sure what approach to take so any help would be gratefully accepted!

Regards,

Helene Owen


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

the switch from emersed to submerged will vary from plant to plant. In my experience somewhere around the 2-3 week range should do but I have had some plants take a few months to fully change over. You should start to see the leaves change shape gradually and the submerged leaves will begin to fall off.


----------

